# What age chis choose they favorite person?



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

As many people say, Chihuahuas are one person dog.

I am curious to know ,in what age your chis chouse they favorite person? 
Can it change, or after they pick one, it will stay that way till the end?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

mine bonded with me pretty much the day i got them..but they arent really 1 person dogs bc they love my bf and our families just as much. oscar is a little more hesitant but they are friendly dogs


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with Tiffany, Yoshi bonded with me within a couple hours but she goes nuts for everyone else in my family too ... including my bf, my mom and dad, and my brother ... and even his gf who she's only seen a couple times. She loves us all.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy loves my whole family. Shes very friendly, as many chi's are  But when theres loud kids around or she feels scared or unsure, she'll run to me over other people so i know i know she trusts me.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

The breeder i am going to buy from.
all her chis are not very friendly, and one person dog.
(she has a big family, so, some chouse her, some chouse her hubby, and some chouse her kid as a one person).

And i spoke with people who bought a pup’s from her, and they all the same.
Chouse only one person, not friendly to strangers, and they are "ok" with all the family.

Also in most chi characteristic, everyone say that they are defiantly “one person dog”.

I find it very interesting, that most of you have such a different personality chis


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

its not healthy for the dog to be mean/scared towards strangers....and i have met LOTS of chis that are friendly. every chi at our meetup is friendly with people and the other dogs


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Your dog will love you no matter what, and if you are the one who looks after it and spends a lot of time with it then it will inevitably bond with you. I really dont understand the preoccupation with having an unfriendly dog... Most chis ive met have all been friendly, loving dogs  Any dog can be unfriendly, its not just a chi characteristic


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

take a look what i find on the net:
(much more coming)

"However, Chihuahuas are not a good breed of choice for everyone. While there are always exceptions, Chihuahua dogs are typically possessive and protective. They tend to be a one person dog. Chihuahuas are not usually patient around children
"

Chihuahuas are not well-suited as small children's pets because of their size and physical fragility. However, many Chihuahuas focus their devotion on one person, becoming overly jealous of that person's human relationships. This can be mitigated through socialization. Chihuahuas also tend to have a "clannish" nature, often preferring the companionship of other Chihuahuas over other dogs. Also, Chihuahuas seem to have no concept of their own size, and may fearlessly confront larger animals, which can result in injury

"First I would like to say I love my Prissy and plan on being a malt owner for life. Having been around chis my entire life I love them too. I agree with many of the post about how chis can be yappy and can be protective. I do want to pose the ? of how many of these yappy protective chihuahuas have been long haired? I have owned both long and short hairs and love them both. Chihuahuas are very devoted to their owners to the point were they often die from depression when their owner has passed. Shorthairs love one person and learn to deal with a few others but everyone else is easily seen as a threat. Long hairs still have the same devotion to one but love for all. They are very friendly and sweet. Longhairs do shed but I find it alot less than shorts."


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

babydoll said:


> Your dog will love you no matter what, and if you are the one who looks after it and spends a lot of time with it then it will inevitably bond with you. I really dont understand the preoccupation with having an unfriendly dog... Most chis ive met have all been friendly, loving dogs  Any dog can be unfriendly, its not just a chi characteristic


I second that....

its a pain in the butt when someone wants to pet your pup and the dog is afraid...my dave loves the people he knows(me, my boyfriend, family and friends-the ones he's met a few times anyways)but hes very cautious of strangers,and i wish he wasn't.....if you dont socialize this type of personality it can lead to problems with biting out of fear-and you dont want that!!


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Ive read a lot of that kind of thing aswell. But to say "Shorthairs love one person and learn to deal with a few others but everyone else is easily seen as a threat. Long hairs still have the same devotion to one but love for all." makes me really wonder where they got their infomation from..... OK so hair length decides personality.....


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a feeling, that there is 2 types of chihuhua.

Really. I can see it here.
One type is 100% one person dog, and not friendly, while the type 2 are very friendly and not a one person dog.
And it's not about socialization...it's all about the parents.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

everestgirl said:


> take a look what i find on the net:
> (much more coming)
> 
> "However, Chihuahuas are not a good breed of choice for everyone. While there are always exceptions, Chihuahua dogs are typically possessive and protective. They tend to be a one person dog. Chihuahuas are not usually patient around children
> ...


what you read on the web/in books really differs from how it actually is.... im sure theres lots of dogs with this personality out there..and im also sure all other breeds can act this way too- it all depends on how the dog is raised..... if they're taught to be afraid of everyone-they will be..... but if you socialize them they'll be a much better pet and yes-the parents do play a part in personality(thats where dave got his cautiousness of strangers) but it dosnt determine the dogs personality


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Your dog will love you no matter what, and if you are the one who looks after it and spends a lot of time with it then it will inevitably bond with you. I really dont understand the preoccupation with having an unfriendly dog...


I wish, but it’s not always the case.

My yorkie loves my husband more than me, he follows him around, he sleep with him…
While I am walking with him, feed him, and spend most time with him.
But from day one he loves my hubby more…
And it’s just hurts my feelings a lot, I don’t want it will happened again. with my chi.
No way 



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> its not healthy for the dog to be mean/scared towards strangers....and i have met LOTS of chis that are friendly. every chi at our meetup is friendly with people and the other dogs


All the chi yor meet is from type 2 



> I second that....
> 
> its a pain in the butt when someone wants to pet your pup and the dog is afraid...my dave loves the people he knows(me, my boyfriend, family and friends-the ones he's met a few times anyways)but hes very cautious of strangers,and i wish he wasn't.....if you dont socialize this type of personality it can lead to problems with biting out of fear-and you dont want that!!


I agree, i don't want him to bite people, and i will do what i can that it will not happened.



> Ive read a lot of that kind of thing aswell. But to say "Shorthairs love one person and learn to deal with a few others but everyone else is easily seen as a threat. Long hairs still have the same devotion to one but love for all." makes me really wonder where they got their infomation from.....


She is a breeder.
Just her own experience, with type 1 I guess .


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> what you read on the web/in books really differs from how it actually is.... im sure theres lots of dogs with this personality out there..and im also sure all other breeds can act this way too- it all depends on how the dog is raised..... if they're taught to be afraid of everyone-they will be..... but if you socialize them they'll be a much better pet and yes-the parents do play a part in personality(thats where dave got his cautiousness of strangers) but it dosnt determine the dogs personality


You will not find it about pags, yorkies, maltes, japanis chin , papilion and many other.
But you will find a lot about chis.
I guess there is just a lot of chis with that personality.

I can’t believe this is all lie.
I understand that there is also many Chihuahuas that are super friendly and loves all the family the same.
But not all of them.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

By the way, by "one person dog" i don't mean that they friendly only to one person.
not at all, they like all the family, but they will be really close only to one person.
They will prefer to sleep with him/her, follow him/her around and be more happy when they see this person and not other family members.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> I have a feeling, that there is 2 types of chihuhua.
> 
> Really. I can see it here.
> One type is 100% one person dog, and not friendly, while the type 2 are very friendly and not a one person dog.
> And it's not about socialization...it's all about the parents.


people who have scared/mean dogs make them that way...any dog can be socialized and friendly or they can be secluded from the world and mean and scared. and like i said its not healthy for the dog to be constantly scared and mean....:thumbleft:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> I have a feeling, that there is 2 types of chihuhua.
> 
> Really. I can see it here.
> One type is 100% one person dog, and not friendly, while the type 2 are very friendly and not a one person dog.
> And it's not about socialization...it's all about the parents.


If it is all about the parents then a good breeder would recognize that trait and not breed dogs that are like that.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

The breeder i got Gypsy from breeds for type aswell as temprement. I agree with what Krista said, I wouldnt have seen that as a good trait.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> If it is all about the parents then a good breeder would recognize that trait and not breed dogs that are like that.


Yes, but some people like this type.
It's like deer with aplle..
I know people that prefer deer head, but it's not realy a standart..but they stil buy a dear head chis because they like it more.



> people who have scared/mean dogs make them that way...any dog can be socialized and friendly or they can be secluded from the world and mean and scared. and like i said its not healthy for the dog to be constantly scared and mean....



I agree that dogs shouldn’t be mean.
But i think dog shouldn’t be to friendly as well. 
When my dog lick everyone that come to our place, even if the person hate dogs..it's just :evil5: :confused5:


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The breeder i got Gypsy from breeds for type aswell as temprement. I agree with what Krista said, I wouldnt have seen that as a good trait.


The daddy of the puppy that I want to buy, is super aggressive.
He almost bite the on the dog show, and was barking on everyone and didn’t let anyone to pet him.
So eh even got not a best result on a show, because of his temperament.
But I will not let my dog be that much aggressive, it’s really dangerous.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My dogs love their Daddy alot more than me but he's magnetic that way  He's very outgoing and just diff from me. But Bella sits on my lap all day so I'll take that  Plus he's not here all the time.Really there's no way to gaurantee the dog will like you more You just can't make it happen. By the way you've discussed all this before & it seems you're looking for something that there's no way you can gaurantee or plan for. If you want a dog for you to love that's fine but the dog will be what it is & like who it likes. It seems to me you're expectations aren't realistic. You're wanting something that can't be assured.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I can tell you who all my dogs favor

Fudge---My 6 year old son

Belle----My husband and 13 year old

Flower--My 9 year old daughter

Stormy--ME and only me


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

We have 2 long coats with different personalties. Trixie has bonded with me and follows me all over, but she loves daddy too and expects her attention from him. Teeny is a real layed back male. He bonded with his momma (7 year old grandaughter right away)She has had him since she was 5. We keep him for her and when she is gone he has to sit with grandpa alot. Then we have Rainbow, other granddaughters chi. She is a short coat, bonded with her momma and she is 4. But we take care of her to and she hangs on grandpa when her momma isn't here. Both Teeny and Rainbow are great with their owners. Rainbow is a barker and a great guard dog. I pity the person who comes into the house while we are gone. Trixie tolerates the grandaughters, used to nip them on the nose if she didn't want them to bother her. Thank goodness we stopped that behavior. We also own a sheltie and all 3 chi's love her dearly. I think the chi is what you want it to be and train it to be. They are great little dogs.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> Yes, but some people like this type.
> It's like deer with aplle..
> I know people that prefer deer head, but it's not realy a standart..but they stil buy a dear head chis because they like it more.
> 
> ...


You're getting very defensive. It doesn't matter if people like this, it is not a desireable quality and breeders will NOT purposely breed an unfriendly dog. There are people out there that like their dogs to attack people as well, but responsible breeders don't go out and breed viscious dogs either.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I love it that i have a friendly dog. How can it annoy you that a dog is friendly?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> The daddy of the puppy that I want to buy, is super aggressive.
> He almost bite the on the dog show, and was barking on everyone and didn’t let anyone to pet him.
> So eh even got not a best result on a show, because of his temperament.
> But I will not let my dog be that much aggressive, it’s really dangerous.



ok thats really confused me, aggression is seen as a SERIOUS fault in the show ring, so any dogs with personality problems aren't meant to be bred from at all, I would never consider buying a dog if one of the parents was aggressive as there is a very high possibility the trait will be passed on. A show dog MUST be friendly with everyone after all on the table they have to be touched and gone over by complete strangers and not be agressive why would anyone want to encourage a trait that could end up causing problems or at worse result in the dogs needing to be put down because they bit someone.

A chihuahua is naturally a friendly, cheerful little soul. After all isnt it their "chihuahua smile" that attracts a lot of people to the breed?? A chi isnt the same as a Yorkie they arent terriers and unlike terrier breeds they weren't created to have the "aggressive" vermin hunting traits. They are meant to be lap dogs yes they can at times favour one person BUT they are happy to be around others, I put that completly down to bad socialisation on the owners part if they are agressive to everyone else, IF the puppy comes from a responsible breeder they would make sure the pup was socialised with everything they could be before you got them, they would also make sure the parents were to standard both physically and in temperiment. Dont buy from someone who uses dogs that are agressive it's just asking for trouble and to me shows a BAD breeder.

Both my boys are family dogs yes they do favour particular people with Stitch it's my sister with Zero it's me. But they will happily go to anyone else if their "special" person isnt home and any form of aggression shouldnt be tollerated at all.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with Sarah ... and I'd never buy a dog from that breeder if they breed dogs with faults like that. If they breed him despite that, I'd hate to know what other faults and genetic problems they think aren't important =/


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

toby favors me,but I don't think it was anything we did or didn't do. He generally likes women over men for some reason. He loves my husband and sits on his lap etc, but if I come in the room and sit down he will come sit with me. I don't know why other than maybe I am the one who took care of him the "most" when we got him. I am also home with him a lot more than my husband.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Alisha said:


> My dogs love their Daddy alot more than me but he's magnetic that way  He's very outgoing and just diff from me. But Bella sits on my lap all day so I'll take that  Plus he's not here all the time.Really there's no way to gaurantee the dog will like you more You just can't make it happen. By the way you've discussed all this before & it seems you're looking for something that there's no way you can gaurantee or plan for. If you want a dog for you to love that's fine but the dog will be what it is & like who it likes. It seems to me you're expectations aren't realistic. You're wanting something that can't be assured.


Ditto


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

Monte is very much a 1 person dog...but only because of his past abuse.

Bear on the other hand loves everyone he meets. especially girls who go ga ga over him! He's my little Flirt...but then he'll hang out with the guys like yea i'm tough! He's even a pet therapy dog because of his out going nature

I truely believe its how they are raised. If a puppy is already scared at such a young age it makes me wonder why are they that scared?


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Everestgirl, What are you going to do if the dog does NOT like or chose you? That is the question you should be asking yourself, not what age...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

jenn_in_switzerland said:


> Everestgirl, What are you going to do if the dog does NOT like or chose you? That is the question you should be asking yourself.


Exactly what I was thinking & trying to get at  You have unrealistic expectations for a dog. Dogs just like kids are what they are you don't get rid of them becuase they don't fit an exact model of what you want.Because they never will, but most times they give you what you need :-D


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Everestgirl, What are you going to do if the dog does NOT like or chose you? That is the question you should be asking yourself, not what age...
> __________________


Well, this is was the reason why i asked about age.
If they chouse they favorite person from day one...i am going to return him.
Nothing bad will happened with a puppy, just a few fun days in a "guest" house.

If they chouse they favorite person not immediately....in this case i will be just very very very sad.
because i can't return the puppy after some time..it's just unfair for him.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> You're getting very defensive. It doesn't matter if people like this, it is not a desireable quality and breeders will NOT purposely breed an unfriendly dog. There are people out there that like their dogs to attack people as well, but responsible breeders don't go out and breed viscious dogs either.


Maybe you are right about it.
But i besides one that are super aggressive and bite everyone, others are very good personality.
Don't like strangers, but also not aggressive.



> A chihuahua is naturally a friendly, cheerful little soul. After all isnt it their "chihuahua smile" that attracts a lot of people to the breed?? A chi isnt the same as a Yorkie they arent terriers and unlike terrier breeds they weren't created to have the "aggressive" vermin hunting traits. They are meant to be lap dogs yes they can at times favour one person BUT they are happy to be around others, I put that completly down to bad socialisation on the owners part if they are agressive to everyone else, IF the puppy comes from a responsible breeder they would make sure the pup was socialised with everything they could be before you got them, they would also make sure the parents were to standard both physically and in temperiment. Dont buy from someone who uses dogs that are agressive it's just asking for trouble and to me shows a BAD breeder.


They are the only one who sell chis with papers 

And yorkies much more friendly breed than a Chihuahua.
I sad it before, and i am totally believe in it, because I saw many many yorkies in my life, and very few of them are not friendly or aggressive.
While many chis are.
(not from this board, I know…but in general)


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> ---I love it that i have a friendly dog. How can it annoy you that a dog is friendly?


I know many people find it very strange and even not normal.
But it's me.
And i can't change it  

I don’t want to have aggressive dog..just one that not going to everyone and ask for attention.
I just want him to be near his mama while we have guest in the house


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> -
> toby favors me,but I don't think it was anything we did or didn't do. He generally likes women over men for some reason. He loves my husband and sits on his lap etc, but if I come in the room and sit down he will come sit with me. I don't know why other than maybe I am the one who took care of him the "most" when we got him. I am also home with him a lot more than my husband.


This is exactly the opposite with my yorkie boy. He loves men more than a women, and this is why I guess, eh preferred my hubby over me from the day one we got him.
(he is such a gay….) 



> My dogs love their Daddy alot more than me but he's magnetic that way He's very outgoing and just diff from me. But Bella sits on my lap all day so I'll take that Plus he's not here all the time.Really there's no way to gaurantee the dog will like you more You just can't make it happen. By the way you've discussed all this before & it seems you're looking for something that there's no way you can gaurantee or plan for. If you want a dog for you to love that's fine but the dog will be what it is & like who it likes. It seems to me you're expectations aren't realistic. You're wanting something that can't be assured.


the only thing I can say, that I am really proud in you.
I wish I would be that kind of person…
But I am horribly jealous and I can’t stand those kind of situation 


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the reason we're all so confused by this Everestgirl, is because most of us have spent alot of time and training to get our chis to be friendly to other people and be well socialized. My mom breeds chis and makes sure they are handled constantly from birth and exposed to new people and situations before they go to their new home so they will be friendly and well socialized dogs. 

Chihuahuas have a bad reputation as being yappy and agressive but truly well bred ones shouldn't be. They aren't a super friendly breed right away so when you visited your breeder you needn't expect them to rush right up to you (although some will) but they should warm up to you and definitely shouldn't be trying to attack, I don't think it's good that your breeder is breeding such a terribly agressive male as 50% of a dogs personality is inherited. 

As for chis being a one person dog, in my opinion they may love one person the most but they're going to like other people unless they're kept where they don't have access to others. Cosette loves me very much and always wants to be with me, but she also loves my boyfriend, mom, dad, sister, friends, strangers. She does bark alot but she's very friendly to other people. Deedlit wasn't as well socialized and didn't come from a good breeder, she loves me and my boyfriend the most and likes immediate family and friends but doesn't like strangers at all. I've worked with her alot to get her out of this but she's four years old and still has issues with biting and being terrified of people. It's not mentally healthy for a dog to have to be that way, scared and shy. I would avoid doing that to your dog purposefully. 

I don't think your puppy will choose it's person within the first few days and I would think after having it you would be so in love with it you wouldn't want to return it. I think maybe you still need to do a little more research on the breed.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> the only thing I can say, that I am really proud in you.
> I wish I would be that kind of person…
> But I am horribly jealous and I can’t stand those kind of situation 


It's not that I love the idea of it and sometimes I do call them traders :lol: But what choice do I have really get rid of them and start all over Don't think so. They are all my dogs their papers are in my name but they love their Daddy more, they love me too but he's the Bomb in their eyes :lol:


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> As for chis being a one person dog, in my opinion they may love one person the most but they're going to like other people unless they're kept where they don't have access to others. Cosette loves me very much and always wants to be with me, but she also loves my boyfriend, mom, dad, sister, friends, strangers. She does bark alot but she's very friendly to other people


One person dog still loves other family members, but he will prefer only one person.

For example:

X and y sit in the same room, the dog will be always near x
X and y went to sleap in different rooms, the dog went with x
X and y came back from work together, but the dog will be much more happy to see x and only after that give y a little kiss.

I see many toy breeds are one person dog.



> It's not that I love the idea of it and sometimes I do call them traders But what choice do I have really get rid of them and start all over Don't think so. They are all my dogs their papers are in my name but they love their Daddy more, they love me too but he's the Bomb in their eyes


You need to get a 4 chi , and be with him/her at the first 2 weeks .
Don’t let your hubby to be close to him/her.
And maybe after that, it will be your baby.
It’s really sad that all 3 of them prefer him  not fair.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

how could you return a dog? i think thats really mean to do. what if you get another and it isnt what you want, i suppose you will keep returning the puppy..how sad... i give up posting in this thread


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> how could you return a dog? i think thats really mean to do. what if you get another and it isnt what you want, i suppose you will keep returning the puppy..how sad... i give up posting in this thread


Ditto  I should keep getting dogs until one loves me best  Or I could kill my husband :lol:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> how could you return a dog? i think thats really mean to do. what if you get another and it isnt what you want, i suppose you will keep returning the puppy..how sad... i give up posting in this thread


I know that's what I was thinking too ... personally I think that's kinda heartless  I fell in love with Yoshi the moment I set eyes on her, and I'd have been devastated to lose her in any way before one day had even passed. I could never have taken her back no matter what.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Regardless of the breed, I think you'd be better suited to a stuffed animal. For the sake of all animals I hope you take my advice.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree with canadiandawn (and basically everyone else!)
Your expectations are unrealistic. If you don't want your chihuahua to like strangers, that means you can't socialize him. But if you don't socialize him, he'll probably be really scared or aggressive around strangers, and you wouldn't want that either! 
Just like people, dogs have personalities. There are no guarantees. I find it very sad that if you buy a dog and it starts to act affectionate towards your husband, you'll return it. 
My chi loves strangers and I worked really hard socializing him, so that he's not scared or aggressive around people.

Are you going to punish your dog if he starts to be friendly? Teach him that being social is wrong? That's just going to create a very unhappy pup...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I too agree with everyone.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i agree with everyone too 

we have 3 chi's in our family 2 live with my brother and his wife and me and my bf have 1 and they all love everyone in the family - my brother got one of his chi's at 9 months old and she has bonded with him, his wife and the rest of the extended family great she loves us all and gets excited to see any of us although if she is upset she will run to my sister-in-law my point is she was alot older that when the other 2 were brought home as little pups and she is the most affectionate and a complete lap dog 

Twiglet my chi has pretty much bonded with me and my bf the same she possibly favours me a bit - but she even runs over and greats our cat the same way she greats people


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't believe that i am going to return the puppy.
This is only in case he will immediately chouse my hubby. (first day) 
But if not, i will keep him any way of course.

And i am not going to punish my dog if he starts to be friendly.
But i will punish him if he will be to aggressive.

I can accept it if he will not be as i want.
And i will not try to change him...i just hope that will not happened, that's all 

I already told you that i have problems with my yorkie to be very friendly, because i work from home, people come to us, and he jump and lick everyone face.
MANY PEOPLE HATE IT.
And i feel not comfortable, i trying to teach him not to do it, but he just can't control himself.

Unfortunately i have many people that don't like dogs.
So i really prefer if he will be not that friendly (it's ok to say "hi" but not jump and lick strangers faces).


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

You all say it’s very bad to want a dog who don’t come to strangers.

So please tell me.
How would you feel in my situation, when I work from home, people come to my place, and he lick them, and stuck to them
While they hate it? (some like, but not all…)
And they look at me like “shit…please take your dog from me, I can’t stand this anymore”.

So I tried to lock him at the room, while people that don’t like dogs come to me, but he will bark like crazy, it’s just impossible.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

And by the way, i want him to be very very friendly with other dogs.
My parents have a dog, and i would like to see them play with each other.

But people it's other story.
People that work with me, will kill me for sure if 2 dogs will jump on them and start lick they faces, LOL
I don't even wanna think about the reaction.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it just me thinking this thread is getting nowhere and we should all just leave and ignore, you cant preach to those who dont wish to listen. We all know our dogs and we all know the chihuahua "reputation" which is very misleading and in my view false. This to me seems like something just to get us all upset and aggrovated.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Chihuahuas usually chose the one that brings them home and spends most time with the, feeding them, walking them and training them..... dog shows are great for bonding as well. Billy loves many people, but when I'm there he doesn't really see anyone else.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> -
> Chihuahuas usually chose the one that brings them home and spends most time with the, feeding them, walking them and training them..... dog shows are great for bonding as well. Billy loves many people, but when I'm there he doesn't really see anyone else.


Hope mine will be like Billy 
i will try to be with him 24 hours a day in foirst 2 weeks, maybe it will help.
Thanks.


----------



## Dooleys18 (Mar 13, 2006)

I think your explaining what you want very badly and offending people.

Basically .....

You want a friendly dog, who likes to spend time with you as well as other family members but hopefully always see you as "mummy" i.e. any trouble runs to you.

You want a social dog, but you don't want him to jump up at people -that is down to you to train him, so that he understands he can greet but no jumping, which is fair as some people are either afraid of dogs or don't like them.

If you are willing to take the time and help your puppy understand no jumping and teach him to listen to your commands he should be fine and you will both be very happy, but if you are unwilling to take the time or don't have enough time then i really don't think a dog is for you as you are asking too much. Spending alot of time training would probably closer your bond with a puppy as it is.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Is it just me thinking this thread is getting nowhere and we should all just leave and ignore, you cant preach to those who dont wish to listen. We all know our dogs and we all know the chihuahua "reputation" which is very misleading and in my view false. This to me seems like something just to get us all upset and aggrovated.


Reputation doesn’t come from nowhere.

For example - Pugs have a reputation of very friendly dog, that can easy get fat.
And you will see all the pags are super friendly, and some of them are fat 

Chihuahuas have different reputation, and you will see many not friendly chis.

This is great that all of the forums chis are super friendly.
That just say you wanted it, and you got it.
Maybe it’s a good socialization, maybe just good parents.

But any way. unless there will be many not friendly chis, they will keep this reputation.

And I am sorry to upset you.

You know that your dog is friendly, you can prove it to people that come to your home.
This is what important, right?


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

everestgirl said:


> How would you feel in my situation, when I work from home, people come to my place, and he lick them, and stuck to them
> While they hate it? (some like, but not all…)
> And they look at me like “shit…please take your dog from me, I can’t stand this anymore...”


Do you really think it will get better with a Chi? Or any other dog for that matter? And how do I feel in your situation? Well, you can't seem to control a Yorkie, which has the reputation of having the intelligence of a tennis shoe (see below).


everestgirl said:


> Reputation doesn’t come from nowhere.


Everestgirl, I have to say everytime you post; you are getting the opposite of the answers you wish. Havent you figured it out yet?

You are not going to be happy with a Chihuahua and I don't think anyone of wants to hear about another Chi that has been mistreated...

As Canadiandawn has judiciously suggested; invest in a stuffed-animal.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I think the main problem with some individuals in this forum.
That you just can’t accept that there are many chis that are not super friendly.

So you get really mad at me, because I say so.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.faqs.org/faqs/dogs-faq/breeds/chihuahuas/

Many chi owners told me that this is very good reading about chis.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

everestgirl said:


> That you just can’t accept that there are many chis that are not super friendly.
> 
> So you get really mad at me, because I say so.


i think alot to do with any dogs (or cat or any pet's) temprement is how you treat them ... and nearly all the people on here do have chi's with great temprements thats why ur upsetting everyone...because u are taking a stereotype and not listining to other people's opinions and experiences


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> i think alot to do with any dogs (or cat or any pet's) temprement is how you treat them ... and nearly all the people on here do have chi's with great temprements thats why ur upsetting everyone...because u are taking a stereotype and not listining to other people's opinions and experiences


No, I am listening.
And I am say huge thank to forum members, because after I read some of the replays, I understand that there is a lot to do with temperament breed, and that I need to look at the parents first.

Before I found this forum, I was sure this it’s all about socialization. and I see I was wrong.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Before we got china we went and looked at theese puppys and there mom was about 3 well she was very agresive only liked her owner who couldnt keep her anymore and i mean it was a bad case even her puppys were sared of her.I would like to add this is the one time i have ever met a mean chi .


So to get to the point we fealt bad knowing the puppys would get a home and she may not so we tried to get close to her we couldnt .

So my question is what is oing to happen if for some reason you have to rehome this chi? And it wont accept it cause it fears strangers ?


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> So my question is what is oing to happen if for some reason you have to rehome this chi? And it wont accept it cause it fears strangers ?


I don’t think that I will rehome him.
And if ot wont be any chouse, I have a family that can take it.
And he will see my family a lot, so I am sure he will be good with them.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> You all say it’s very bad to want a dog who don’t come to strangers.
> 
> So please tell me.
> How would you feel in my situation, when I work from home, people come to my place, and he lick them, and stuck to them
> ...


Here's a crazy thought ... how about you TRAIN you dog?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

So You'll keep rehoming dogs until you find one that loves you best & considering you are this way none will. Dogs are very smart they sense a persons character & someone who will give their dog away because it's not perfect, well need I say more. That's not loving in any way


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I wasnt saying you had to rehome it i was sayin if something was to happen to you what happends to the dog . And im sure you only have so any family members who can take in dogs.

What about the cost of theese animals? They are not cheap and then do you sell them or give them away


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

You can train your dog not to jump on people when they come in the door. I know you have had a lot of negative feelings toward you on this post, but I don't think most of us understand why you want a dog to like only you? toby is I think exactly what you want. He loves me the most (through nothing I did) but he does seem to be aggressive toward strangers. If he even thinks someone is going to hurt or touch me he gets angry. We have spent a lot of money trying to correct this behavor because it is not acceptable. It is an ongoing process with toby and I can't imagine why anyone would want this. toby is a great dog, but most people don't get to see this because he doesn't like strangers. I am working on this (socializing him and as most of you know we are seeing a dog behavoist) If you don't want him licking and jumping on people train him. I love toby like a child, I can't imagine just giving him away if he didn't like me best. I think I would work on the dog you have (training him) before I would get another. It is not easy having a possesive dog. It sounds great that he loves me more than any other but it isn't all it is cracked up to be. There are some real problems associated with it. please consider this before you get your chi


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I think Everestgirl is just trying to wind people up! Surely she cant be serious in what she says?!? I truly pity any Chihuahua she may get. I hope she gets a toy one, and trains the Yorkie dog she already has.
Im not going to contribute again to this thread, as its going nowhere


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I beleive she is very serious by all the posts she has made about this and the questions that have been asked


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Here's a crazy thought ... how about you TRAIN you dog?


I am trying, really.
It’s not easy with him…
With my other dog training was the most easy part…but not with this one.



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So You'll keep rehoming dogs until you find one that loves you best & considering you are this way none will. Dogs are very smart they sense a persons character & someone who will give their dog away because it's not perfect, well need I say more. That's not loving in any way


No, please don’t say things that I never did.
I didn’t rehomed any dog.
And I think it will never happened with me.
Because there is a very small chance I will know who is his favorite person at the first day (first day, i just can take him back to breeder), but I doubt it can be.
And he wil stay with me..
By the way, me and my hubby went to see chi pupps , and one of them just come to me, and all the time wanted to be near me.
When my hubby called him, he come to him for one sec, and than he come back to me again, and sit on my lap. (he was 4 month old, and I really liked his personality).
But the breeder was bad, and no papers, so we didn’t take the puppy 
But he chouse me at the first moment….so if I will see there is no sign between me and puppy, I will not take him, and I will keep looking.

Again, I am never rehome any dog in my life, so please don’t say that.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Toby's mom

Toby is what i want, exekt one thing..he is a little bit agressive.
So i understand that it's a problem for you.
I want him to be as toby, just without an agression part 




> I beleive she is very serious by all the posts she has made about this and the questions that have been asked


Yes, i am.

And i feeling very strange, that no one understand me...
I see so many threads on Russian boards "what to do, my dog is to friendly, he come to everyone" ..bla, bla ,bla...
And i am so regular to those threads...
And when i come to English boards, people think i am creasy 
I don't know. I guess it's a totally different mentality.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Giving the dog to a family member is rehoming


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Giving the dog to a family member is rehoming


Right

But I never did it


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Please don't think I am condoning being friendly to just one person. Toby just happens to be this way. He loves my husband, but at times he will snap at him if he tries to hug me or even touch me. It is NOT a good thing. Imagine your daughter trying to give you a hug and you have to be aware of where toby is so that he does not get mad at her. That is why we are working on correcting the bahavior. It's not cute, or he is not protecting me he is possesing me. He thinks I am his and that is not fun. Please, please listen to me, I know what I am talking about. It has taken alot of hard work and money to get toby to where he is today. It is an ongoing process with him. IT is not easy sometimes, but I love him and will do what ever it takes to get him over this.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Please don't think I am condoning being friendly to just one person. Toby just happens to be this way. He loves my husband, but at times he will snap at him if he tries to hug me or even touch me. It is NOT a good thing. Imagine your daughter trying to give you a hug and you have to be aware of where toby is so that he does not get mad at her. That is why we are working on correcting the bahavior. It's not cute, or he is not protecting me he is possesing me. He thinks I am his and that is not fun. Please, please listen to me, I know what I am talking about. It has taken alot of hard work and money to get toby to where he is today. It is an ongoing process with him. IT is not easy sometimes, but I love him and will do what ever it takes to get him over this.


But many dogs can love one person the most ,without being that much protective, right?
Or do you think if he is one person dog , he will react this way?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i said this like 3 pages ago...THIS THREAD IS GOING NO WHERE! so if everyone ignores her she will go away


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bu Tiffany it's so hard to :lol:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i know alisha but this is just crazy :laughing2: i have never heard of anyone who wants a dog thats mean or scared of strangers...honestly its the weirdest thing i have ever heard LOL but i guess its ok bc you can just keep returning the dog until you find one you want


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Look at me I wanted another & when hubby comes downstairs to sit they all pile on top of him  Honestly I think it's because he isn't here alot they take every opportunity to go see him & I'm always here so they know they can see me anytime.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

well you could always take them back alisha until you find one that only loves you


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeh right  I'm in Love with them that's the problem & how it should be


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:munky2: :-D


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

OK
You can close the thread or keep joke at me, wherever you chouse…

Good buy everybody.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Bananas are a very good source of vitamins. I eat them sometimes.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> OK
> You can close the thread or keep joke at me, wherever you chouse…
> 
> Good buy everybody.


I honestly was never trying to hurt your feeling but we obviously don't understand each other  I'm sorry if you're feelings got hurt really & truly I am


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I've been lurking here. I think I know what she is saying, but what she wants is a "maybe"...a dog that is a one-person dog, but nice to others...well, that can happen, but you can't pick it out of a litter thinking that if it doesn't, well, you'll find a good home for it. I guess that has gotten everyone upset.

I also think chis are NOT that sort of breed, from what I've seen and read. I know that Dolly definitely loves strangers and kisses them and jumps up to be petted, etc, etc.

Alisha, I think you are always nice.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I'm not nice. It gets really frustrating when somebody asks something and then doesn't like it when people answer them. Also the fact that almost everything that Everestgirl said, she also contradicted herself on.......it's getting redundant. I'm done with this thread as well. It makes my blood boil too much.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Dollysgrandma  Pets aren't meant to be a perfect little creatures.They're living things & we accept them for what they are just as they unconditionally accept us for what we are as weird as we might be :lol:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

everestgirl--i'm not sure you're articulating what you want very well. For awhile it sounded like you wanted an aggressive dog and would rehome it if it didn't love you the best? I really hope you don't do either of those things, but i do understand what you mean. 

I think my Oscar is exactly the kind of dog you are (or should be) looking for. Oscar is definitely MY dog--he absolutely loves me more than anyone else. He prefers to be near me even when there are other people around. He follows me around the house, and will only sit on my lap or snuggle up with me. He's absolutely ecstatic when I get home from work every day. BUT--he is NEVER agressive with anyone. If strangers come into the house, he will bark at them for a few minutes but then he's fine. He'll go over to them and sniff them and check them out. He's never bitten or growled at anyone, including other dogs. Sometimes he gets a bit upset if i give alot of attention to other people or dogs, but he never gets aggressive, he just whines a bit. 

I'm not sure how or when this happened, but it probably helps that I live alone with the dogs. Although, he did live with my parents for one week when he was a baby before I took him home. (this was planned, my parents did not rehome him).

I also had a yorkie that was a bit too friendly. She would get so excited that she developed stress induced asthma and would make honking noises whenever people came over. As soon as visitors came over they got attacked with kisses. It could be a bit of a nuisance at times. Definitely better than aggression though. I also agree that chis have a bit of a reputation for being mean...i've discussed this with my vet who has a lot of experience with chis. She told me that there was a time when many chis were a bit nasty, but then some good breeders got involved and started producing dogs with better temperament. Between my mom and myself we have 4 chis, and none of them are aggressive.

I have to admit that I do enjoy having a dog that loves me above all others, but this would not be acceptable if it lead to aggression in any form. My other dog Bonnie is more equal opportunity with her affections, but i love her just as much and would never consider rehoming her. Please don't rehome your chi for that reason, and please don't get a dog that you know will be aggressive. Biting causes a lot more problems than licking.

It sounds like you already have your chi--just give it as much love as you can and it will bond with you. I hope you will come back to this forum if you have more questions. Sometimes things get a bit heated but there is a lot of good information to be shared as well.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> i know alisha but this is just crazy :laughing2: i have never heard of anyone who wants a dog thats mean or scared of strangers...honestly its the weirdest thing i have ever heard LOL but i guess its ok bc you can just keep returning the dog until you find one you want


I heard of someone once .... there was someone here from Russia a couple months ago saying the exact same thing .... or maybe it was the same person actually? I dunno but everyone reacted the same way. I think our problem is that people have different expectations of their dogs in different countries. Although I think training is the way to go if you don't want your dog to jump on people, and if you can't do it alone, try some behaviour classes.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea krista this is the same person


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Really? Why post the same thing again then? O_O I'm confuuuuused ....


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Really? Why post the same thing again then? O_O I'm confuuuuused ....


I didn’t meant at all, that this subject will go this direction. (we already have spoke about it..why to do it again?)

If you will see my first post, it was not about strangers, it was about “favorite person”
It’s totally different subject.

“One person dog” can be very friendly to others people…it have nothing to do with it.
I am not the one who started to talk about it again…

I will tell you more:
Yorkies…are one of the most friendly breeds…they just love everyone they see.
But they are 100% one person dog.
(chouse only one favorite person that they love the most).

So this my prewius thread was about “how chis react to strangers” and this thread about “what age they chouse they owner”.
I hope now you see the different.

I understand that with my English it’s not easy to understand me, but I am not the one who took it to this direction 


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

BonnieChi

Thank you very much for your answer, it was interesting read.

I don't want an aggressive chi (i just sad that the father of the pupps are aggressive, and i don't want my puppy will be that way).


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Well
Summary from all this post:
No one understand me 

And I can’t blame anyone, because my English is horrible.
Next time, I will post only very simple things, where I don’t need to talk a lot.
Because when I am starting to talk…everyone confused.

Many people here think that I want aggressive chi, while I don’t want aggressive chi at all , and so on.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

We understand that you don't want an aggressive chi. You just want one that isn't friendly to strangers. But to me, I'm so used to thinking that an unfriendly dog is a "mean" one. 
It's hard for me to understand why you would want a dog that doesn't like other people. I understand that you want it to like you above everyone else, but do you not want it to like anyone else?
Carl loves meeting new people, but at the end of the day I know he loves me the best. That shouldn't be an issue, I think most dogs (especially chis) love their owners above strangers. You take care of the dog, you're with it most of the time, and it looks up to you as it's "master".
But I also think it's sad that you don't want the dog to like your husband...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think it's the way you talk that confuses us it's what is said or typed :lol: I think it has more to do with cluture differences.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> We understand that you don't want an aggressive chi. You just want one that isn't friendly to strangers. But to me, I'm so used to thinking that an unfriendly dog is a "mean" one.
> It's hard for me to understand why you would want a dog that doesn't like other people. I understand that you want it to like you above everyone else, but do you not want it to like anyone else?
> Carl loves meeting new people, but at the end of the day I know he loves me the best. That shouldn't be an issue, I think most dogs (especially chis) love their owners above strangers. You take care of the dog, you're with it most of the time, and it looks up to you as it's "master".
> But I also think it's sad that you don't want the dog to like your husband...


O , i found what i want. 
(i didn't knew how to tell it in english).
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=258&highlight=strangers on this thread number 3.
It's say:
"indiferent, barely even notices them"
This kind of dogs i like the most...
I understand that i am the only one here.

About my husband..
I want my chi will like him...but i need to be his mama  his favorite…
At the moment, my yorkie loves my hubby the most. (and i am the one who wanted the dog, he doesnt like dogs at all..only cats ! ).
But my yorkie follows him around...sleep with him, when we come back home, he give me little lick, and tons of kissies to my husband.
It's hurt my feelings. (he prefer men in general)
So i want the second dog (the chi) will be my baby.
There is nothing bad about it, right?
The first prefer him...the second will prefer me (i hope).



> -
> 
> I don't think it's the way you talk that confuses us it's what is said or typed I think it has more to do with cluture differences.


Maybe.
If anyone speak Russian, i can give links with very similar threads 
To prove i am defiantly not the only one.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i guess all your saying is you want a mommas boy type dog..right? mine are both mommas boys bc i have been the one to spend the most time with them, but they also love my bf to and go nuts when they see him.  but they arent mean to people, they are friendly but of course they love their momma the most bc im the one who has been with them since young puppies


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> i guess all your saying is you want a mommas boy type dog..right? mine are both mommas boys bc i have been the one to spend the most time with them, but they also love my bf to and go nuts when they see him. but they arent mean to people, they are friendly but of course they love their momma the most bc im the one who has been with them since young puppies


Yep, i want mamas boy type.  (But this mean, your chis are one person dogs the one that loves all family the same, they are not one person dogs).
I have been with my yorkie since he was a puppy as well, and did everything for him.
But he is daddy boy 
Maybe this is also because i like to pet him..kiss him.
And he hate when people touch him and kiss him (he is not a lap dog at all).
So my husband don't don’t touch him/kiss him, and he feel safe.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

my dogs do love the whole family....almost as much as me! they get excited to see everyone but theres no one as special as mom


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Sometimes you can't choose who your dog bonds with the most. And no they don't bond the first day with their "favorite" it usually takes a month or so.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a strong feeling that he will chouse me this time.
Because I am going to chouse him (with yorkie, I didn’t made the chouse)
Of course i am not going to rehome him after one month.


----------



## Dooleys18 (Mar 13, 2006)

I think if your the one feeding him etc he will see you as "pack Leaders" or "mom" so you will have a close bond 

I don't think she wants a dog to dislike strangers-just not be overly friendly. But of course that comes with training and how much effort you would put into training your pup - again the time spent in training would mean you were with the pup for long periods of time and therefore bond more.

But of course he will love other family members etc. As long as he is commanded not to jump or lick strangers you shouldnt have the overly friendly problem.

However you can't choose the temprement of your puppy and if he loves you and your husband the same you'll have to deal with it. 

selfishness of what YOU want dosn't come into the equation when you've already purchased a puppy who loves you and feels safe

hope that helped?


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank also loves my family and friends, but he is especially bonded with me. If he's scared and usually when he's asleep, he's near or on me.


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

This has been a very heated thread. from what I gather you want a dog that bonds most with you and is well behaved around others. My 2 dogs are most bonded to me and still love my husband and other people when they get to know them. My big dog can be a little fear aggressive toward strangers and we are working hard to re-condition her. One is a lab/shepard mix and the other is a chi/?mix. They were both timid puppies and we worked/work to socialize them. No dog can be perfectly what you imagine because they are living breathing beings with their own personalities, just like people. I did most of their training and take them for walks and spend a lot of time with them. I think that's why they stay close to me when i'm around.  As for their behavior around others you need to train them consistently. Your yorkie can still be trained. maybe you should get professional help. I remember you saying he is a dominant dog, they need more work. All dogs will love their owner, the person who cares, teaches, loves them. You should read Caesar Milan's books and watch his tv show if you can. Good Luck!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

My hubby hate chis, he think they are the most ugly dogs ever, and he also hate the fact I am getting a chi.
+ He loves our yorkie to death…so if he will not show love to the chi, there is better chances he will be mamma boy.

+ our yorkie loves men more than a women from his first days.
So when we take our yorkie, I had a feeling that he going to be my husband much more than me.
And I was right.
I hope my women intuition will help this time.
If it will not happened, and my chi will loves him much more than me…there is nothing I can do.
I will be sad, and depressed but I will keep him.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> My hubby hate chis, he think they are the most ugly dogs ever, and he also hate the fact I am getting a chi.
> + He loves our yorkie to death…so if he will not show love to the chi, there is better chances he will be mamma boy.
> 
> + our yorkie loves men more than a women from his first days.
> ...


If your husband truly doesn't want a chi don't you think it may be disrespectful to get one anyway? Not to mention unfair to the poor chi? They can sense when someone doesn't want them around, and what if he grows some resentment towards you for getting a chi anyway?


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> If your husband truly doesn't want a chi don't you think it may be disrespectful to get one anyway? Not to mention unfair to the poor chi? They can sense when someone doesn't want them around, and what if he grows some resentment towards you for getting a chi anyway?


He will grow to like him, I am sure.
He just don’t like the way chi looks…but when it will be in our home, I am sure he will change his mind.
He try to convince me to get a second yorkie, but he have no chance.

Anyway, my hubby is very positive person…he is good with everyone.


----------

